# Six Years Ago Today



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Six years ago today I lost my Lucky-boo. She was the GSD that started my love affair with the breed. She was the best dog ever. 

My son wanted a dog, he insisted on a Rin Tin Tin dog, so I looked for adds in the paper and found some puppies for sale in Haskell, Oklahoma - about 90 minutes from our house. Lucky was the smallest puppy of 13, the hair on her tail was gone, chewed off by her littermates. She tried hard to get to the gate to meet my then 6 year old son but was not fast enough. She struggled and climbed and scrambled and managed to get to the front of the pack and into his lap and his heart. She came home with us. They reduced her price to $100 as no one knew if her hair would grow back. It did.

She was our comapanion, friend, and on one occasion - my protector. She was my first obedience dog, my first high in trial dog. 

She had hip dysplasia, arthritis in her front leg as a result of an accident with a horse. She was almost deaf, partially blind, had developed diabetes and dementia, had no bladder control but was still wanted to be with us. She told us on Jan 11, 2003 that she needed to go to the bridge. I called my son who drove in from college so he could say good bye to his girl, the pup that stool his lap and his heart when he was a 6 year old boy. Two days later we took her for her last journey - 6 years ago today.

I miss you Boo, the best girl ever.
















K-D's Lucky Lady, CD, CGC 
Nov 29, 1990 to Jan 13, 2003

On the far left...


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad you had Boo in your life and I am sure she was glad she was part of your family! Six years seems like a long time, but when you lose a dog that you love so much, the hurt will always be there. Find peace in your special memories.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lucky was so beautiful, and she looks so happy on this picture. I know you still miss her and will miss her forever but she had such a good life with you.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AWWW what a pretty girl.









Such a touching story also.








She was 13, wow !


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Almost 13 - about 9 months short. I think she would have made it if the winter had not been so hard on her. She was the best dog...... Kayos reminds me of her and was born a week later.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







What a beautiful picture. Cherish the memories.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

It's something how those "less than perfect", first time ever, German Shepherd forerunners in our packs/families leave such big footprints in our hearts. 
She WAS the lucky one in her litter, I'm sure, to have "picked" you!








Thank you for the tribute to your girl -and stirring of tender memories.


----------

